#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-04
<acherv> salut
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Please Tu peux avoir les image de lenny ?
<ongolaBoy> je crois, oui
<ongolaBoy> oui, dans mon laptop
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: j arrive
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<IzaneFG> ...
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: voici le programme dont je parlais https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<ongolaBoy> ça commence donc cette semaine à partir de 17H chaque jour
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je suis mêm djà passer sur cette page
<ongolaBoy> je vais en parler dans la mailing-list aussi; j'ai oublié de le faire ce matin
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> ..
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ari__> ....
<ongolaBoy> ari__: c'est ok maintenant pour l'irc ?
<ari__> ....
<ongolaBoy> ari__: ça marche mieux maintenant ?
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-05
<ariabbas> ....
<ari__> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-06
<indy21> bjr
<ongolaBoy> indy21: bonjour
<indy21> je sui entrain de créer un page sur launchpad pr mon projet
<ongolaBoy> ???
<indy21> ubuntu pr les developpeurs
<ongolaBoy> ok
<indy21> et je sai pas lakel choisir?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hi
<ongolaBoy> ari: si tu as gardé l'ancien sources.list, est-ce que tu peux avoir si tu atteinds le miroir ?
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-07
<ari> ongolaBoy: Le paquet pour les manpages en Francais c'est manpages-fr ?
<ari> ongolaBoy: Le paquet pour les manpages en Francais c'est manpages-fr ?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: oui, c'est bien manpages-fr
<ongolaBoy> tu as essayé d'accéder au miroir ?
<ongolaBoy> ..
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Oui sa a marché
<ongolaBoy> ok...
<ongolaBoy> tant mieux pour tout le monde alors :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ah oui
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Merci
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais les manpages là sont toujours en anglais après installation
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Kes ce quil faut faire
 * ongolaBoy réfléchit
<ongolaBoy> je ne vois pas où ça se modifie
<ongolaBoy> mais ça doit être avec "dpkg-reconfigure unPaquet"
<ongolaBoy> mais comme je ne sais pas lequel; normalement ça doit aussi prendre en compte la langue de l'environnement
<ongolaBoy> peut être qu'en relançant le système, ça modifiera ce qu'il faut
<ongolaBoy> bon, moi je suis parti
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-08
 * acherv n'a pas pu répondre à une question sur le jour des releases
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<acherv> indy21: hi
<acherv> IzaneFG: hi
<IzaneFG> acherv: hi
<acherv> c'est comment
<IzaneFG> yep ça va
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> .
<Warrens> all: hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> g n sais pas c ki s passe mais j'ai les touches du clavier ki ne fonctionne plus
<Warrens> Sovo: salut
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-09
<tnjulius_> .
<tnjulius_> .
<IzaneFG> tnjulius_: Présent :D
<tnjulius_> :)
<tnjulius_> Qui est présent
<IzaneFG> pour le moment sur place il y a Chrismat et moi
<IzaneFG> Arsène doit sortir du taf en express
<IzaneFG> ok la première conférence débute :)
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: ping :)
<tnjulius> de retour! empêcher par le roi de l'electricité au Camer
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-04
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<kimax> @ongolaBoy
<kimax> @ongolaBoy Hi
<kimax> Bjr
<kimax> J'ai un pb de config d'un serveur DNS
<kimax> j'ai un serveur dédié qui héberge un serveur mail
<kimax> il est déjà configurer pour recevoir des mails sur des comptes en @structure.cm et @structure.xx.cm
<kimax> il recoit parfaitement les mails en @structure.cm et envoies sous courvert des deux formes
<kimax> l'hébergeur (CAMTEL) gère le .cm et le .xx.cm est géré par un autre registrar
<kimax> je voudrais pouvoir inscrire une ligne MX chez ce dernier afin qu'il indique à qui transmettre les mails en @structure.xx.cm afin que je puisse recevoir lesdits mails
<kimax> chez camtel, la ligne prend la forme : structure.cm.   10227   IN    10 srv.structure.cm.
<kimax> mais je crains que de l'autre coté srv.structure.cm ne soit pas connu! Je voudrais donc savoir si je pouvais remplacer le nom d'hôte pas son adresse IP
<kimax> soit un truc du genre : structure.xx.cm  10227   IN   MX 10 195.24.xxx.xxx
<kimax> :OngolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> kimax: salut
<ongolaBoy> ici " structure.cm.   10227   IN    10 srv.structure.cm. " tu as oublié un MX entre IN et 10
<ongolaBoy> tu dois toujours utiliser un nom à cet endroit
<ongolaBoy> et ce nom est déclaré par la suite dans le même fichier de zone dans une ligne 'A'
<ongolaBoy> je ne suis pas sur de comprendre mais dans le fichier de zone de structure.xx.cm c'est le _premier_ endroit où doit figurer la déclaration du MX correspondant
<ongolaBoy> et il est préférable que les serveurs DNS de camtel soient esclaves de ce sous-domaine. En fait, il faudrait que le serveur DNS de camtel fasse des transferts IXFR afin de recopier ces informations. Mais ce n'est pas obligatoire
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> back.. désolé, les routeurs d'orange nous balancent un peu partout :P
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc93927: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> ongolaboy.. est manga willy dans une autre vie
<qwebirc93927> Bonjour
<ongolaBoy> il faut poser vos questions ici
<ongolaBoy> moi ou d'autres pourront y répondre
<qwebirc93927> thanks
<qwebirc93927> Merci  willy
<ongolaBoy> ceci est un salon public.. tel que précisé sur le wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/IRC
<ongolaBoy> que je vous invite à lire parce qu'il y a aussi d'autres infos
<qwebirc93927> belle initiative
<qwebirc93927> allo?
<qwebirc93927> quelles sont vos projets sur Ubuntu?
<qwebirc93927> Faites-vous l'intégraton des solutions informatiques sous Ubuntu?
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects avec plus ou moins de succès
<ongolaBoy> ubuntu-cm n'est pas une société mais simplement un regroupement d'utilisateurs d'ubuntu et de linux en général
<qwebirc93927> ok
<ongolaBoy> maintenant certains parfois se regroupent suivant les besoins, circonstances pour travailler sur quelque chose
<qwebirc93927> vous avez répondu à ma question
<qwebirc93927> Le projet ischool m'intéresse
<ongolaBoy> je vous conseille à la fois de parcourir les archives de la liste de diffusion et éventuellement de poser vos questions là-bas pour un meilleur suivi
<ongolaBoy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> le salon servant plus à discuter rapidement sur quelque chose ou à faire des réunions
<qwebirc93927> ok
<qwebirc93927> merci
 * ongolaBoy doit se dépalacer
<septox> qwebirc93927: si vs avez d'autres questions , je peux essayer de vs repondre
<demsking> hi
<demsking> ça fait un bail que je ne suis plus passé par ici !
<demsking> comment va le chan ?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-05
 * armand__ discover
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-01
<AriAbbas> .
<indy21> hi.
<tnjulius> indy21: hi
<ongolaBoy> 2hi
<ongolaBoy> (désolé,erreur de frappe)
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: slt
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: salut
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: dis, j'essaie de gérer l'attribution des droits sudo centralisé à partir d'un LDAP.
<tnjulius> mais je suis coïncé sur un pb ssl! as-tu implémenté une solution semblable?
<tnjulius> je veux dire "mis en place"
<tnjulius> je coïncé sur des erreurs, et google ne m'aide pas beaucoup :(
<ongolaBoy> non, pas encore essayé
<ongolaBoy> ton problème ssl dit quoi exactement ?
<ongolaBoy> AriAbbas: on mettra en place un pont pour que plusieurs CNF assistent à la visio ..
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: sudo: ldap_sasl_bind_s(): No such object
<tnjulius> c meme pas un pb  ssl!
<ongolaBoy> es tu sur que tous les prérequis sont réunis
<ongolaBoy> ?
<tnjulius> j'ai vérifié au moins 3 fois
<ongolaBoy> quelles sont les versions des outils que tu utilises ? ou du moins quels sont les OS mis en jeu ? qu'est-ce que tu suis comme doc ?
<tnjulius> rhel 6.3 (server)
<tnjulius> cote client (rhel 5.6 et 6.x)
<tnjulius> hum, je vais creuser un peu de ce côté: http://www.openldap.org/faq/data/cache/576.html
 * indy21 lit les logs avec les arachides. 
<indy21> Breaking News!!! christmat se marie le 04 mai. :-)
<indy21> tnjulius: check un peu ça. http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/sudoers.ldap.man.html
<tnjulius> indy21: hum, j'ai check l'autre là alors jusqu'à! je suis entrain de check s'il y'a pas un bug sur les versions des binaires que j'utilisent!
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: tu as vérifié pour le truc de DSE sur le serveur ?
<AriAbbas> ongolaBoy: OK c'est une bonne idée
<ongolaBoy> .
<AriAbbas> .
<indy21> tnjulius: ce que tu peux faire c'est d'utiliser un seul fichier sudoers sur le serveur ldap que tu copiera sur les postes clients
<indy21> ou bien tu use un soft de configuration comme puppet.
<AriAbbas> .
<AriAbbas> puppet j'aime pas :(
<indy21> AriAbbas: d'après ce que je lis tt le monde, c'est l'un des meilleurs. en plus il a une forge où plein de modules sont déjà définis.
<indy21> mais il est vraiment optimal pour des architectures complexes. :-D
<AriAbbas> indy21: :)
<AriAbbas> . just de mon point de vu
<AriAbbas> . bon @+
<AriAbbas> i have to live you
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-02
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> Question ?
<ariabbas> Pourquoi "Ubuntu Cameroonian LoCo Team" est encore en mode "Unapproved Teams"
<ariabbas> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<indy21> ariabbas: http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/approved
<ariabbas> Et du moins qu'est ce qu'il faut pour etre "Appoved Teams"
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ce courriel de 2011 pourra t'éclairer https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-February/001668.html
<ongolaBoy> pour information.. il n y a pas eu de suite à mon courriel ou presque pas :)
<ongolaBoy> voilà où nous en étions en 2011 et ça n'a pas changé depuis :)
<indy21> ariabbas: humm... fo pa rappeler les movai souvenir a ongolaboy hein...
<ongolaBoy> mais .
<indy21> ongolaboy : heu... affaire de mariage la...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> (ne pas considérer le «mais» plus haut; mauvaise fenêtre )
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je pense qu'il faudrait les relancer
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: pas de soucis..je suis un peu en retard sur certaines annonces,actions mais normalement cette semaine je rattrape tout ça
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-03
<indy21> hi ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<indy21> pr la visio avec ngaoundéré, ce sera un atelier technik??
<ongolaBoy> pas encore défini
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-04
<septox> .
<septox> .
<indy21> présent..
<septox> uhmm apparemnt ns sommes deux hein
<septox> .
<indy21> septox : finalement personne n'est venu a part nous koi?
<septox> apparement oui
<septox> il est quelle heure au Cameroun ? 15h44 ?
<septox> ou bien ?
<indy21> oui oui
<septox> okay
<septox> on va commencer hein
<septox> rien ne dis qu'on doit atteindre un certain nombre
<septox> il s'agissait pr moi de la relance des activites
<septox> en fait on a trois villes autour des quelles il faudrait d'apres moi cntrer nos efforts : DLA, NDERE et YDE
<indy21> ok
 * ongolaBoy était un peu malade..encore fatigué mais ça va :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: on n'a pas encore défini l'ordre du jour.
<septox> :D
<septox> ongolaBoy: bon retablissement
<septox> ns n'avons rien debattu
<indy21> septox, ongolaBoy: on avance?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je suis beaucoup plus hein .. je rattrape les tâches du boulot qui sont restées en queue
<septox> je pensais qu'on pouvait rassembler des idees pr la relance des activites a DLA, NDERE et YDE
<septox> et peut etre s'organiser a avoir au moins 2 personnes respo par  ville, la je vois plus DLA et NDERE
<septox> a YDE il y a deja bcp de mondes et des rencontres physiques
<ongolaBoy> indy21: en passant si ça vous dit, samedi on se retrouve à l'AUF en mi journée
<indy21> a partir de kel heure?
<ongolaBoy> septox: merci pour le souhait de rétablissement..la maladie veut m'attraper alors que je n'ai pas encore délégué toutes les taches au niveau perso et du boulot avant que je n'aille en congé d'ici 10 jours
<ongolaBoy> indy21: disons soit 10h soit 13h ..
<indy21> ongolaBoy:disons 13h. mais je te confirme ça demain
<indy21> septox:pour ce qui est de relancer les activités, je crois que c'est plus un problème au niveau de tout un chacun.
<indy21> si on peut de petites activités régulières et constantes, on pourra petit à petit relancer la loco.
<indy21> rien que 2h max par activité.
<septox> .
<septox> petit a petit on va construire
<septox> les gars je bouge un peu
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> je peu soumettre d'un appel à participation ?
<indy21>  je peu soumettre un draft d'appel à participation ?
<septox> sure
<indy21> bon bah voila koi : https://ubuntu-cm.framapad.org/1
<indy21> sinon je peux envoyer par mail. :-)
 * indy21 doit filer, lira les logs. 
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-05
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi ongolaBoy
<indy21> ongolaBoy:c'est toujours bon pour demain?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: oui...
<indy21> ongolaBoy: 13h? 10h?
<indy21> je peux squatter ton miroir?
<ongolaBoy> celui de yaoundé ? oui.. demain sans pb
<ongolaBoy> j'hésite pour lheure
<ongolaBoy> mais disons 13h
<indy21> ok va pour 13h alors. j'aurai peut-être un invité surprise... :-)
<ongolaBoy> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-06
<ongolaBoy> indy21: première version de la page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/RaringRingtailParty
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/RaringRingtailParty
<sylvainb>  Merci
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-31
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> Hi.
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-01
<indy21> ariabbaq
<indy21> ariabbas: moi zt
<indy21> ariabbas: j'ai déployé un miroir ubuntu avec ongolaboy chez ringo
<indy21> ariabbas: le système est sur centos 6.5 (exigences de l'ISP)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi indy21 ;)
<ariabbas> sorry
<indy21> ariabbas: pas grave. :-)
<ariabbas> indy21: ok c'est cool c'est accesible sur internet ?
<indy21> ariabbas: comme je disais le miroir a été déployé sur un environnement centos.
<indy21> oui oui (mais pas en ssh)
<ariabbas> ah
<ariabbas> bref c'est accessible en http ?
<ariabbas> indy21: file moi l'URL ;)
<indy21> oui
<indy21> ariabbas: c'est pas encore fini. :D
<indy21> on a un pb avec debmirror
<ariabbas> oui lequel
<indy21> y'a un bug qui apparait lorsqu'on lance le script
<indy21> pour résoudre, obligé de se déplacer pour fixer.
<ariabbas> tu peux faire paste de la sortie du script ici http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ;)
<indy21> ariabbas: kan j'aurai accès au serveur. (c'est l'admin sys qui a souligné le pb)
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ariabbas: le miroir est chez ringo.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: et c'est quoi le problème sur ce miroir ? (je débarque)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: l'admin sys de ringo m'a signalé ke le script s'arrête après lancement.
 * indy21 en parlait juste au téléphone. 
<indy21> il n'a pas fait de retour sur l'erreur générée.
 * indy21 doit faire un tour là-bas.
<ongolaBoy> ok ok :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je profite aussi pour annoncer ke l'ifc (par le biais de @ngimbis) est partant pour nous prêter une salle pour des events.
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok.. cool pour l'IFC .. on fait donc la prochaine release là-bas .. j'en parle avec le resp. du CNF
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ou on pouvait faire la release chez vous et faire une install party labas (et peut-être même la key-sign party)
<ongolaBoy> ok si ça peut satisfaire les gens
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> sa me satisfait en tout cas :D
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-02
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-03
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-04
<coco> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-30
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-31
<jay-m123>  /msg NickServ SETPASS jay-m ysphblflngzp Y3sw3c4n
<jay-m123>  /msg NickServ SETPASS jay-m ysphblflngzp Y3sw3c4n
<jay-m123>  /msg NickServ SETPASS jay-m ysphblflngzp m33tU5~123
<ongolaBoy> jay-m123: salut.. c'est le retour ?? ;)
<jay-m123>  /msg NickServ SETPASS jay-m ysphblflngzp m33tU5~123
<saoungoumi> .
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<indy21> abakamousa: t'a pu résoudre ton problème de graphisme ?
<saoungoumi> slt ongolaBoy
<saoungoumi> slt kenju254
<saoungoumi> ravis de savoir tjr là!
<saoungoumi> ravis de vs savoir tjrs là
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-04-03
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-04-05
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-04-08
<saoungoumi> slt IzaneFG
<saoungoumi> tu es là?
<IzaneFG> saoungoumi: là now
<saoungoumi> mince alors tu es tu tu tu ...
<saoungoumi> lol
<saoungoumi> comment faire pour devenir membre de la communauté UBUNTU
<saoungoumi> je ne me rappel plus de la procedure!!
<IzaneFG> Je crois que la procédure décrite ici est toujours valable https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NewMembers :)
